# New to North Dakota



## Ballard County Bounty (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen....I am in the Air Force and just recieved orders to Minot, ND I am extremely excited about the orders and I am really looking forward my new hunting and fishing opportunities. I am from Kentucky and I have never done any Ice Fishing. I always heard that a man that ice fishes is a man that is having problems with his wife. HAHA!!! But I am really looking forward to it. I will be up there in Sept. Just in time for the hunting season. I am currently in Iraq and i am ready to get the h$!! out of here. Looking forward to the new assignment and hangin out with you all!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

WElcome aboard, i dont ice fish but do want to try it one day. Hope you have fun. alot of snow geese are out there. 
I'm in NC, but 80% of the members are from SD/ND


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea.........

I'm in the same boat as you. I been up here for going on three months now. Married, single, kids? At least you have an idea of what the area is like I suppose. I took the orders for the hunting too. Turns out I'm deploying in Oct, yay for me :eyeroll: I heard the place grows on you... I'm starting to think yea, like a cancerous tumor. I only have till Dec 2010 till my enlistment is up. If I don't get orders to Korea or an Instructor job I'm outta here. I love to hunt, but theres plenty of other great spots in this country to do that...

Whats your AFSC?

Let me know if you need any help w/ anything when you get up here. I won't be here for to long and might be busy, but Ill try to lend a hand when I can.

Tim


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

welcome to ND you'll love it up here huntin and fishin is great. you'll meet plenty of people willing to get ya started and take ya out into God's Country.


----------

